# SMH Cosmetics



## LatteQueen (Sep 6, 2009)

on the makeup website of all cosmetics wholesale..there's going to be a new brand of makeup called SMH..What is SMH?  thanks..


----------



## nicolemari (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it's Stars Makeup Haven. You can check out their eye shadows here: https://www.starsmakeuphaven.com/pro...roducts_id=804


----------



## dietcokeg (Sep 7, 2009)

yeah i think it could be stars makeup haven 2. theylook goregous and are so inexpensive!


----------



## Vixxan (Sep 8, 2009)

I bought some of the SMH eye shadows a few weeks ago and they are all very nice.  I'm really impressed with the quality.  The empty palettes are not so impressive.


----------



## AjaAbeni (Oct 5, 2009)

does any one know if they are the same size as MAC refill eyeshadows?
i've bought empty pans an magnets from the also, they were pretty solid


----------



## manderz86 (Nov 1, 2009)

allcosmeticswholesale website says they're the same size. I recall reading that in a few blogs as well. Some more info here in case anyone's interested: 

Makeup By RenRen: stars makeup haven


----------



## nliedel (Jan 23, 2010)

Same size. I have the huge 26 holder and I'm putting pigments in it today, that I pressed. Perfect fit and wonder of wonders, magnetic! She's even got colors that SMH, does not have up. I am super impressed and buying a ton of palettles for my MAC pans and my pressed piggies, as well as the stuff I make myself. The only thing I need is a good source for empty pans. The one I'm using only sells in lots of ten with a presser and it's a little pricey. Great pans tho.


----------

